# Apartment Living



## Packerjohn

My wife & I have been home owners all our adult lives.  We have just sold our home & will be moving into a nice upscale apartment at the end of this month.  It has an island, a common room, an exercise room & there is a nearby park with a walking path along the banks of a river.  

We are sick & tired of home ownership & really sick of all the "stuff" we have bought over the years.  I have sold some of it but mostly we have given it away to a local charity shop.  Both of us love walking but we hated the ice & snow for 6 month of the year (we live in central Canada).  Who wants to fall & crack your hip?  We decided to rent for the rest of our lives, we did not want to buy a condo.  

We would love to hear from people who have sold their homes & moved to an apartment.  How do you like it?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, Maintenance and owners of our apartment complex take care of appliances that go bad. A few years ago, we got a brand new A/C Unit outside. A year or so ago, a new water heater, oxygen sensor, new thermostat, new garbage disposal and new blinds. 
No property taxes. A landscaping company takes care of the lawns and scrubs.........not us. 

Had a house and sold it when we left the state we lived in. Don't have the finances anymore to buy another one or even a condo. Can't use my VA for a Home Loan, because the Veteran (me) has to be on a job for at least 5 years for the bank loan. 

Living in an apartment doesn't bother me, unless there are really noisy people that live above us.........then, it's time to talk to management and let the upstairs neighbors know just how loud they are.


----------



## rgp

Lived in many apartments as a kid....divorced mom couldn't afford much else. Then as a young adult on my own did the same. Finally bought a house in my mid 30's. Had this place [2nd house] built when I was 50 and retiring.

I have always been a garage nut & motorcyclist...so garage meant allot too me. Now @ 69[in June] with arthritis....those two things have slipped in importance, as such I too am considering a move ?....Down size / sell off.....so to speak.

My only concern with apartment living again is....Your neighbors are _*close*_  & a person is at the mercy of _*their*_ behavior . 

At an upscale address ? Better odds in your favor , but of course there are no guarantees regarding people.

I may ? just stay here & hire out what i can no longer do, as it happens ?..Might be cheaper in the long run? And of course max privacy in home remains.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Hi Packerjohn, also from Canada and am on a waiting list for 3 buildings, not upscale, not downscale, just in between scale. But just in case I keep looking daily at listings for mobile homes in nice parks. I just not sure I can adjust to apartment living. I will not be able to use the balcony as I do not like heights, I will miss having a garden, so much will change.


----------



## Gary O'

rgp said:


> My only concern with apartment living again is....Your neighbors are _*close*_  & a person is at the mercy of _*their*_ behavior .



I am like a caged lion in an apartment

can't


----------



## NancyNGA

The only reason I didn't care much for apartment living was that you never knew when the rent was going up, maybe beyond your budget this time, or maybe the whole place would be converted to condos next year.  Early in life, that was not so bad.  I had enough energy to move.  In fact it was often exciting.  Not so sure now.

I guess I should add, your taxes might raise beyond your means too, if you own a house.  My neighbor's house just sold for way above its value.  That means everyone's taxes in the neighborhood will go up.   Oh well... :shrug:


----------



## jujube

If the time every comes that I'm on my own again, it's apartment time for sure.  My late husband and I rented a townhouse for a couple of years between owning homes and I really miss being able to call down to the office and say, "YOUR waterheater has stopped working or there's a leak in YOUR toilet or something is running around in YOUR attic" and they send someone over to fix THEIR items.


----------



## ClassicRockr

jujube said:


> If the time every comes that I'm on my own again, it's apartment time for sure.  My late husband and I rented a townhouse for a couple of years between owning homes and I really miss being able to call down to the office and say, "YOUR waterheater has stopped working or there's a leak in YOUR toilet or something is running around in YOUR attic" and they send someone over to fix THEIR items.



Excellent reason!!


----------



## rgp

"Early in life, that was not so bad. I had enough energy to move. In fact it was often exciting. Not so sure now."

   Excellent point !


----------



## helenbacque

It suits me now but would not have prior to the past few years.  I think that our living needs change as we age and as life circumstances change. and being open and accepting of change adds to personal contentment and peace of mind.


----------



## tortiecat

After owning our own homes for over 50 years I am quite content to be in a rented apartment now.
My only complaint is that I am responsible for painting the place after being  here 8 years.
I don't have the energy or resources to do that.  The public areas are well maintained, what about
the interior of the apartments, especially in a senior's residence.


----------



## Aunt Bea

At this point, I prefer renting.

One often overlooked advantage of renting there is no compulsion to constantly remodel, and improve your home, it saves a bundle!!! layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ...One often overlooked advantage of renting there is no compulsion to constantly remodel, and improve your home... layful:


But that's the fun part!  My aim is to get my house perfect, by the day I take my last breath... "
_
"Here lies her ashes.  She finally got that house just right!"_ 

 Then they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> But that's the fun part! My aim is to get my house perfect, by the day I take my last breath... "
> _
> "Here lies her ashes. She finally got that house just right!"_
> 
> Then they can do whatever they want with it.



I'll stick with renting thanks!


----------



## Manatee

My apartment is a condo.  We moved here 3 years ago from a condo townhouse.  I miss the garage and that senior community had more things to do than this one.
Paid for is beautiful.


----------



## KingsX

.

I lived in several apartments when I was young, but never more than a couple of years at a time.

Once I bought my first home,  I settled in, put down roots and stayed for over a decade until I bought my second home [where I live now for almost two decades.]

My point is... when I lived in an apartment it felt temporary, like a dorm room, not like home.  

I feel more secure, comfortable and at ease in my own home.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Another thing, that we came to find out when got our last house in Colorado, it's not just upstairs apartment dwellers that can be noisy, so can next door house neighbors. It wasn't the people themselves, it was their two dogs. They were suppose to be put into the garage by the wife, before she went to bed, but she didn't do it. Her husband worked an overnight shift for the school district. Apparently his wife and their small son were hard sleepers and didn't hear the dogs barking. Most of the time, the barking didn't start until 2AM and then woke us up. Our bedroom window faced our backyard, which was next to their backyard. There was a city ordinance about barking dogs, but to have it enforced, a complaint would have to be made with local P.D. at their office. We really didn't want to stir up a "hornet's next" with a neighbor, but had to do something. 

Talked to the husband and he was both shocked and not happy at all that his wife wasn't putting the dogs in the garage as he had asked her to. Then, she started doing it. Thing was, one of them got out of the garage one night, came over to our house, dug a hole under our fence and got into our backyard. We didn't even know it was there until another neighbor told us that our dog had been barking part of the day. We didn't even have a dog! So, neighbor got his dog and fixed our fence. Not to long after that, we ended up selling and moving out of the state. 

Then, we also had a problem with a couple of large woods owls that would land on the roof of the house behind us and "hoot" at each other at 1AM. I got out our boat spotlight, pointed it up into the sky, turned it on and brought it down to where one of the owls were on the roof. It seen the bright light and flew off, along with the other one. This happened a few times.  

Heck, I got up Mon thru Fri at 5:15AM to get ready to leave for work at 6:15AM. Had to be in Denver at 7AM for my job. Getting woke up by barking dogs and large owls was not my idea of a good nights sleep!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Guess I have the best of both worlds. I've lived in houses but never wanted to own one. I "rented" this apartment when it was brand new and I was just 24. I found out afterward that my very small downpayment ($400) actually went toward the purchase of the unit. All common area problems are taken care of via our carrying charges. The mortgage was paid off years ago but now we have taxes which we didn't have when the mortgage was being paid due to the PILOT program. Since we had to start paying taxes, they went up sky high so we still have those carrying charges. 

For obvious reasons, at this age (early 70's) I still would not want to own a house. I have friends who always have to come up with large sums to fix this or that. Wouldn't want to be bothered with all that.


----------



## Lethe200

Lived in apartments for 40 years before moving in this house. It's set up the way we want, we have great neighbors, the entire city has gentrified tremendously, and it's in easy distance from all our friends/family. We have a large garden that is getting progressively more tiring to maintain as we age.

I can hardly wait to sell this thing and get back to apartment living, in some sort of senior living facility. Probably another 3-5 yrs, however.


----------



## fmdog44

Rent is too high for my comfort level in Houston. I live in a condo on the second floor and can do most of the maintenance & repairs myself. I lived in apts. for many years and have had good and bad experiences. It all boils down to what makes you feel comfortable. I worked as a contractor for years so moving was part of my life and renting fit the bill back then. Owning a house was a burden as there was always something that needed doing either inside or outside. My dad bought our home in 1954 for $25,000 and sold it about 15 years later for the same amount so he did not fare well on that one but made a bundle on his Florida home.


----------



## Karen100

I’m Canadian, 62 years old, on disability since 2005.  I owned my own condo and then my own home.  I sold it over three years ago and have lived in an apartment since.  Living in my house was costing me $1400 a month (mortgage, property tax, home insurance, utilities, etc.) My apartment costs me under $1000, which enables me to contribute a significant amount to my investments. My apartment complex has an indoor and outdoor pool, health club, gardens, a woodworking shop, and a mall within walking distance. My doctor is across the street and makes house calls (seriously.)  It’s a generally quiet building with great tenants, about 80% seniors and the rest University students. I never have to worry about upkeep like I had to in my house.  I would never consider buying a house again.


----------



## fmdog44

Karen100 said:


> I’m Canadian, 62 years old, on disability since 2005.  I owned my own condo and then my own home.  I sold it over three years ago and have lived in an apartment since.  Living in my house was costing me $1400 a month (mortgage, property tax, home insurance, utilities, etc.) My apartment costs me under $1000, which enables me to contribute a significant amount to my investments. My apartment complex has an indoor and outdoor pool, health club, gardens, a woodworking shop, and a mall within walking distance. My doctor is across the street and makes house calls (seriously.)  It’s a generally quiet building with great tenants, about 80% seniors and the rest University students. I never have to worry about upkeep like I had to in my house.  I would never consider buying a house again.



I would say you are doing the right thing!!


----------



## Karen100

thanks--it works for me!


----------



## hollydolly

Could someone please tell me what the difference is between a Condo and an apartment ...we have no such distinction in the UK....


Welcome to the forum Karen, it sound like you made the best decision


----------



## Keesha

Apartments are usually rented and are all owned by one person or corporation whereas condominiums are units within a complex that are individually owned.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks Keesha but do they look different?..how would someone tell the difference by looking at them for example?


----------



## Keesha

You’re welcome Hollydolly. 
I don’t think they look any different. There are lower rental apartments as well as higher rental apartments but there are lower priced condominiums as well as higher priced ones so unless it is stated, “ Sunset Apartments for rent” , the only sure way is to inquire directly.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh I see...thanks for that keesha..


----------



## ClassicRockr

Condo's are nice, but still, some bucks have to be shelled out for possible Closing Costs, down payment and monthly mortage.........plus, the maintenance cost of them.


----------



## Karen100

thanks Holly Dolly.  It certainly was a good decision for me.


----------



## Karen100

As Keesha explained, Condos may be an apartment or a townhouse.  You purchase them the same way you would purchase a conventional house.  The difference between a condo and a regular house is that when you buy a condo, you only “own” the interior.  The condo corporation owns the exterior and the land it sits on. This means that the corporation is responsible for the roof and exterior structure.  You are responsible for everything inside the condo. In my case, the condo corporation also owned the doors and windows and therefore were responsible for repairs and replacement. Condo owners pay a monthly fee that goes into the pool for upkeep and repairs. This is where condo ownership can get pricey--some fees are quite high, especially if you’re living in a large urban area like Toronto (in Canada.)


----------



## Keesha

Karen100 said:


> As Keesha explained, Condos may be an apartment or a townhouse.  You purchase them the same way you would purchase a conventional house.  The difference between a condo and a regular house is that when you buy a condo, you only “own” the interior.  The condo corporation owns the exterior and the land it sits on. This means that the corporation is responsible for the roof and exterior structure.  You are responsible for everything inside the condo. In my case, the condo corporation also owned the doors and windows and therefore were responsible for repairs and replacement. Condo owners pay a monthly fee that goes into the pool for upkeep and repairs. This is where condo ownership can get pricey--some fees are quite high, especially if you’re living in a large urban area like Toronto (in Canada.)



I was going to get into the townhouse scenario but forgot. It can get very pricey but if you have the bucks, it’s a great life for retired people. For those who don’t want an apartment type setting, maybe want some grass at ground level but don’t wish to care for it, then it can be ideal. It can run exceptionally high and I don’t live that far from Toronto so am used to the more luxurious types. When I lived in Toronto I had a very nice apartment which I actually liked a lot. It had a great heated swimming pool and gym.


----------



## Manatee

hollydolly said:


> Could someone please tell me what the difference is between a Condo and an apartment ...we have no such distinction in the UK....
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Karen, it sound like you made the best decision



An apartment is a type of building. A condo is a type of _ownership_.  There are condo homes, apartments, townhouses or houses.  There are condo office buildings, marinas and other types of properties.


----------



## JustBonee

Sold my family house after 40 years of a large home and big yard last year.  Husband died, kids all grown and gone, and finally even lost my big beautiful lab.  It was time.
I'm in a cozy apartment now, in a senior complex, and love every minute of it.  All the stress of home ownership is gone.


----------



## fmdog44

hollydolly said:


> Could someone please tell me what the difference is between a Condo and an apartment ...we have no such distinction in the UK....
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Karen, it sound like you made the best decision


Then there are "townhomes" which are usually two story condos.


----------



## Packerjohn

Hi!  It's been 13 months since I posted my original posting.  I must say that we really love our apartment.  It is very quiet.  You do not hear the neighbours but you sometimes hear the maintenance guy outside with his darn leaf blower.  We are right now traveling in the UK for 64 days & do not worry what is happening in our apartment back home.  I would never want to have a home again.  Our apartment is now our home.  We have no worries & can move anytime, if we want, & not have to put up with those darn real estate folks.  When your young & have a family, a home makes sense.  For seniors, it does not make any sense at all; if you ask me.


----------



## retiredtraveler

Packerjohn said:


> Hi!  It's been 13 months since I posted my original posting.  I must say that we really love our apartment...... & do not worry what is happening in our apartment back home.  I would never want to have a home again.  Our apartment is now our home.  We have no worries & can move anytime, if we want, & not have to put up with those darn real estate folks.  When your young & have a family, a home makes sense.  For seniors, it does not make any sense at all; if you ask me.



Wife and I are with you. We're planning for an apartment in the next several years.


----------



## RadishRose

A condo or apartment makes sense for me too. I'm not going back to raking, mowing and shoveling snow any time soon.


----------



## Leann

Packerjohn said:


> Hi!  It's been 13 months since I posted my original posting.  I must say that we really love our apartment.  It is very quiet.  You do not hear the neighbours but you sometimes hear the maintenance guy outside with his darn leaf blower.  We are right now traveling in the UK for 64 days & do not worry what is happening in our apartment back home.  I would never want to have a home again.  Our apartment is now our home.  We have no worries & can move anytime, if we want, & not have to put up with those darn real estate folks.  When your young & have a family, a home makes sense.  For seniors, it does not make any sense at all; if you ask me.



I have a house, which I love, but will likely move into an apartment at some point. Hopefully not for at least seven years or longer. But who knows? A house is great but it's a lot of financial responsibility and upkeep. You make some good points, Packerjohn.


----------



## KingsX

Leann said:


> I have a house, which I love, but will likely move into an apartment at some point. Hopefully not for at least seven years or longer. But who knows? A house is great but it's a lot of financial responsibility and upkeep. You make some good points, Packerjohn.





I'm with you.  I like my paid-off house and I especially like having an attached garage. 

 I've checked rentals in my area and it's much cheaper for me to continue stay in my house.

But as I grow older... several more years down the road...  moving to an apartment might be the better choice.

I'm not looking forward to it.  In the meantime,  the value of my house is increasing.

.


----------



## Ruthanne

I have never owned a home but lived in a house with my father during my life; I enjoy apt. living but I always need to adjust to new neighbors.  At this point I have all considerate ones which is quite a blessing compared to what I've gone through in the past.  It's nice that I don't have to mow lawn or shovel snow.  It's all done by someone else.  The walls here are quite thin, though, and you can hear a lot of what the neighbors are doing if they are the least bit noisy; thankfully the other neighbors are aware of this and don't get real loud.


----------



## JustBonee

At my senior apartments, there is a weekly crew that comes in and mows the grounds,  cuts scrubs and maintains the  trees around the area.    A swimming pool crew maintains the pool and fountain  wall around the pool.  It's a beautiful setting.  
People sit around there daily and visit. 

My neighbors around my 3rd floor apartment are very quiet .. once in a while I hear people talking in the hallway or doors shutting, but that's about it.   I'm very glad that my dog isn't a hyper, barking type, so that no-one has any issues with him.

There is a huge community center in the main building where people can gather day and night.  They have a large screen TV there,  a wall of movies to borrow,  game room,  kitchen area,   and several couches, rocking chairs, and a grand piano that someone is always playing.  
Down the hallway is a fitness center,  beauty shop, library & computer center,  and a medical station .. a little of everything.  
It's a wonderful living situation.


----------



## Manatee

ClassicRockr said:


> Condo's are nice, but still, some bucks have to be shelled out for possible Closing Costs, down payment and monthly mortage.........plus, the maintenance cost of them.




We paid cash for our last 2 condos, there is a monthly maintenance fee that covers exterior painting, roofing, landscaping, water, sewage and water. Some include cable TV and internet.  With a rental apartment the maintenance is included in the rent along with profit for the landlord.  We have not made a mortgage payment since 1997.


----------



## Linda Doc

I live in a rowhome in Philadelphia and can't wait to sell and move out.  After 22 years of putting up with ignorant people on both sides of me (not to mention the fireworks for days before and after a holiday, and even on random days when there isn't a holiday), I'm ready to leave. I want peace and quiet and hopefully I will find it in a 55up community somewhere in Ocean County, NJ.


----------



## Packerjohn

Hi Linda Doc.  So sorry to hear about fireworks.  That reminds me about those stupid fire crackers they used to let off when I visited Islamic countries years ago.  Very annoying.  Noise stresses you & that could very well shorten your life.  We live in a very quiet apartment; that is quiet inside.  Outside it is very noisy.  We have planes flying over head, leaf blowers in the winter & the summer, a tractor scrabbing snow in the winter & a very noisy lawn mover in the summer.  The trouble is we face south where all this noise is.  Glad to report that we are moving away to a small community about 15 minutes away from here on January 23.  I am noise sensitive & the world is getting more noisey every year.


----------



## Linda Doc

Packerjohn said:


> Hi Linda Doc.  So sorry to hear about fireworks.  That reminds me about those stupid fire crackers they used to let off when I visited Islamic countries years ago.  Very annoying.  Noise stresses you & that could very well shorten your life.  We live in a very quiet apartment; that is quiet inside.  Outside it is very noisy.  We have planes flying over head, leaf blowers in the winter & the summer, a tractor scrabbing snow in the winter & a very noisy lawn mover in the summer.  The trouble is we face south where all this noise is.  Glad to report that we are moving away to a small community about 15 minutes away from here on January 23.  I am noise sensitive & the world is getting more noisey every year.


Hi Packerjohn, I'm really noise sensitive, too ... have been since I was very young. I didn't mean to sound crabby in my post but I actually dread coming home some days. The neighbors right next door have a 16-year-old son that blasts music nearly every night, plus he plays the electric guitar. I've talked to the father several times and he says he's asked the boy to tone it down, but to no avail. I don't have a leg to stand on legally since the noise ordinances here don't kick in until after 10 pm, and by that time he does shut the music down. I've learned to put my own "white noise" on to drown out his, but it's only a band-aid to the problem. I also do monthly freelance writing and it really irks me when I'm trying to think. I keep telling myself I only have a few more years to endure this ... hopefully the kid moves out before then!


----------



## Packerjohn

Hey, Linda Doc:  you better move out before you go nuts in that place.  No one should put up with all that abuse you are talking about.  There are nice quite place to live.


----------



## treeguy64

I will avoid apartments for the rest of my life, most likely. I need the many tasks and chores home ownership provides. I get antsy even thinking about living in an apartment, and flushing my money down the toilet, monthly. The thought of dealing with common wall, floor and ceiling neighbors also makes my palms sweat.


----------



## Ladybj

Hubby and I owned 2 homes - sold one and one went into to foreclosure.  When we separated we both rented apartments. I did not like being in an apartment after living in a house but I learned to appreciate it.  I end up moving into a house which I rented.. Fast forward, hubby and I got back together, lived in the rented house for 2 years and we end up getting approved for a home.  

After moving several times in a short period of time, I consider my house, my home.   As someone posted being in an apartment you have to consider your neighbors.  God forbid if anything happen to my hubby, I would not want to move again.  I am sure you guys will be just fine. It's all in what you want.


----------



## katlupe

I have owned several houses in my prior life. At this point in my life I needed to live in an apartment near stores and medical offices. I felt like I had no choice. I could not afford much, not even a car. Had to move from a house in the forest to a very small apartment in the downtown area of a small city. I figured it would be something I would have to adjust to. But I loved it my first night here and still do, three years later.


----------



## hollydolly

katlupe said:


> I have owned several houses in my prior life. At this point in my life I needed to live in an apartment near stores and medical offices. I felt like I had no choice. I could not afford much, not even a car. Had to move from a house in the forest to a very small apartment in the downtown area of a small city. I figured it would be something I would have to adjust to. But I loved it my first night here and still do, three years later.


That's a huge change, so it's marvellous that you settled in so quickly....


----------



## Packerjohn

RadishRose said:


> A condo or apartment makes sense for me too. I'm not going back to raking, mowing and shoveling snow any time soon.


Don't forget taking the garbage out to cans that the winds blow away, cleaning the eves troughs, worrying about bad people breaking in and maybe killing you.  Now that furnace or water heater wouldn't last forever, will it?  In an apartment, NO PROBLEMS, NO WORRY".  Kind of wish I had moved earlier but like that song says, for everything there is a season.


----------



## fmdog44

Rent is Houston is insane. I see condo up to rent out where I live and my dues are about 25% of what some owners want for monthly rent. No way will I rent. The value of my unit went up about $16,000 this year and it is nearly double for what I paid for it seventeen years ago. I rented for a long time because my work assignments had me moving all over this area and I refuse to drive long distances in rush hour traffic every day. Yesterday I had to travel 25 miles south to University of Texas Medical University and got out at 4PM (rush hour). What a screwed up drive home and to think some folks tolerate that every day is beyond me. I actually carried my gun for the drive in case I was involved in a road rage incident.
Bumper-to-bumper 50% of the way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

When we were married we bought our first small home. Eight years later we were able to have our  dream house built. I love this house yet  maintenance is getting worse each year. I'm not sure if I could handle living in an apartment mainly because of the noise.
I'm ultra sensitive to any noise. 
I know its me and would have no right complaining about noises from normal day to day living and yet it would grate on my nerves.
Maybe a senior complex would be a better choice.
Not having to deal with repairs and maintenance would really be a huge advantage. Someday we will have to decide. .


----------



## hollydolly

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When we were married we bought our first small home. Eight years later we were able to have our  dream house built. I love this house yet  maintenance is getting worse each year. I'm not sure if I could handle living in an apartment mainly because of the noise.
> *I'm ultra sensitive to any noise.
> I know its me and would have no right complaining about noises from normal day to day living and yet it would grate on my nerves.*


That's exactly me, absolutely , really ultra sensitive to other peoples noise . .. so I don't think I could ever live in a flat unless it was soundproofed


----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


> That's exactly me, absolutely , really ultra sensitive to other peoples noise . .. so I don't think I could ever live in a flat unless it was soundproofed


What I've been doing is when I'm here by myself--because Huzz won't let me if he's home--is keep the TV on constantly, trying to get myself used to noise. And heck, even if I never get outa this too-big house, at least it'll be good practice for the nursing home--which we're all headed to if we live long enough & espec. if you don't have kids--they say those places are pretty noisy.


----------



## Jules

Upkeep and health issues have me thinking we‘ll need to move into an apartment or condo at some point.  DH wants to stay here till the end.  What was easy to maintain when we retired isn’t the best now.

The demand and $$$ for any type of accommodation is out of control in this province. That could keep us here.


----------



## Rosemarie

I have just experienced another aspect of living in an apartment. Yesterday, the outside drain was blocked, and someone from environmental health came to clear it. I was helping him with buckets of water etc. and watched as he drew out a bundle of wipes and kitchen roll that some moron had flushed down the toilet. I've lived here for 10 years and it's the first time this has happened, so it was obviously one of the new tenants.
Why do people have to be told the same thing over and over again? It's this sort of thing which causes bad feeling among tenants.


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


> What I've been doing is when I'm here by myself--because Huzz won't let me if he's home--is keep the TV on constantly, trying to get myself used to noise. And heck, even if I never get outa this too-big house, at least it'll be good practice for the nursing home--which we're all headed to if we live long enough & espec. if you don't have kids--they say those places are pretty noisy.


I couldn't bear that noise, but keeping the TV on wouldn't work for me, it's other people's noise which bothers me.. people making noise in their gardens, etc... perfectly reasonable for them to do so, but not near me lol


----------



## katlupe

My apartment is in a brick school building and half of it is small businesses and the art council. Even when there is a musical playing in the theater, I don't really hear it unless I walk down to that end of the hall. Which I do sometimes (I love musicals!). I have an apartment on each side of me and never hear a sound from either one. I might be the only one who plays music and I keep it down because I don't really like it loud anyway. Since the elevator is directly across the hall from me, I block the area under my front door so I don't hear people talking while waiting for it. But it doesn't really bother that much. Sometimes I like knowing there are other people alive in here besides me.


----------



## officerripley

katlupe said:


> _*...Sometimes I like knowing there are other people alive in here besides me.*_


Exactly how I'm come to feel more & more; here's a quote about that I think is great:

"Elderly people don't just want to look at photos of the past, or of a nice bl**dy view. We want to see bright lights, and hear music, and see young people having fun."--from _The Library of Lost and Found_ by Phaedra Patrick

Of course, this doesn't apply to all elderly people by any means--namely my huzz; if he had his way, he'd never clap eyes on another soul other than certain golf buddies, his relatives and only a couple of my relatives--but it sure applies to me; a nice little apartment where there was a mix of ages & at least a few people around enjoying themselves (and I realize if they were young enough, it wouldn't even dawn on them to ask me to join in but that's ok, just watching it would be fun). And a nice view would be frosting on the cake but probably not affordable, not in this state. Sounds great to me...if only.


----------



## hollydolly

officerripley said:


> Exactly how I'm come to feel more & more; here's a quote about that I think is great:
> 
> "Elderly people don't just want to look at photos of the past, or of a nice bl**dy view. We want to see bright lights, and hear music, and see young people having fun."--from _The Library of Lost and Found_ by Phaedra Patrick
> 
> Of course, this doesn't apply to all elderly people by any means--namely my huzz; if he had his way, he'd never clap eyes on another soul other than certain golf buddies, his relatives and only a couple of my relatives--but it sure applies to me; a nice little apartment where there was a mix of ages & at least a few people around enjoying themselves (and I realize if they were young enough, it wouldn't even dawn on them to ask me to join in but that's ok, just watching it would be fun). And a nice view would be frosting on the cake but probably not affordable, not in this state. Sounds great to me...if only.


See, I like that too...but now only for a short time, and then I come home and breathe a sigh of relief. When I go into the city I love it, I love the vibe , the people everywhere, the neon lights, the hustle and bustle, the fact no-one gives a damn about your business , it's all I knew growing up... but now not for long, once I get back on that tube to ride the 20 mile back into the countryside...I've totally had my fill


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When we were married we bought our first small home. Eight years later we were able to have our  dream house built. I love this house yet  maintenance is getting worse each year. I'm not sure if I could handle living in an apartment mainly because of the noise.
> I'm ultra sensitive to any noise.
> I know its me and would have no right complaining about noises from normal day to day living and yet it would grate on my nerves.
> Maybe a senior complex would be a better choice.
> Not having to deal with repairs and maintenance would really be a huge advantage. Someday we will have to decide. .


I was speaking to a friend the other day who used to be my neighbor. She moved out because of issues she was having with her upstairs neighbor who was subletting. She moved to a senior apartment complex with more floors than we have here (we have 3). She said she never hears her neighbors, not even the one(s) above her.  

I hear my neighbor upstairs periodically but nothing too annoying and we're friends so if it did get to be annoying, I'd just call her and tell her to cool it. Any noise mostly comes from my next door and upstairs neighbors coming in the building, talking and laughing...whatever. I've lived here (will be) 50 years in July, so I'm used to it by now. One night the young man on the 2nd floor was arguing with his GF in the middle of the night. I didn't say anything but said next time I'm going to tell him to go down to the laundry room (which is directly below me) but it has concrete ceilings and he'll have complete privacy at that time of night.


----------



## Marie5656

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm ultra sensitive to any noise.
> I know its me and would have no right complaining about noises from normal day to day living and yet it would grate on my nerves.
> Maybe a senior complex would be a better choice.


*I was concerned about that when I moved here (a senior high rise). But it is quite quiet. I mean, if people are walking by in the hallway talking, I can hear them as they walk by my door. And you can hear a person's TV if you are RIGHT out side their apartment door. But, other than that, nothing. I cannot hear the people on either side, or above and below. It helps us that the individual apartments have cement walls.*


----------



## Jules

Every time I see an apartment/condo fire on tv, the source was usually from the balcony.  Sometimes they say it was the barbecue or smokers.  The other day I saw apartments with two nice barbecues outside for the tenants.  Good idea.


----------



## Butterfly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I was speaking to a friend the other day who used to be my neighbor. She moved out because of issues she was having with her upstairs neighbor who was subletting. She moved to a senior apartment complex with more floors than we have here (we have 3). She said she never hears her neighbors, not even the one(s) above her.
> 
> I hear my neighbor upstairs periodically but nothing too annoying and we're friends so if it did get to be annoying, I'd just call her and tell her to cool it. Any noise mostly comes from my next door and upstairs neighbors coming in the building, talking and laughing...whatever. I've lived here (will be) 50 years in July, so I'm used to it by now. One night the young man on the 2nd floor was arguing with his GF in the middle of the night. I didn't say anything but said next time I'm going to tell him to go down to the laundry room (which is directly below me) but it has concrete ceilings and he'll have complete privacy at that time of night.



Hi, Diva -- Just wondering how much the rent has gone up n the 50 years you have lived there?  We had a really nice 1BR apartment in a complex in Maryland very near DC back in the late 60s  -- I could happily live in it now; it had all the amenities -- for which we paid $125/mo.  I wonder what it would go for now.  

Rent has gone up so much here that it's ridiculous.  That's one reason I'm still in my paid-for house.  Every time I get fed up with maintenance, etc., I look into apartments and the rents are just out of sight.


----------



## hollydolly

Butterfly said:


> Hi, Diva -- Just wondering how much the rent has gone up n the 50 years you have lived there?  We had a really nice 1BR apartment in a complex in Maryland very near DC back in the late 60s  -- I could happily live in it now; it had all the amenities -- for which we paid $125/mo.  I wonder what it would go for now.
> 
> Rent has gone up so much here that it's ridiculous.  That's one reason I'm still in my paid-for house.  Every time I get fed up with maintenance, etc., I look into apartments and the rents are just out of sight.


I was just thinking how amazing @OneEyedDiva is to have lived in an apartment for 50 years, must be a nice place with nice neighbours ... then I remembered my elder brother has lived a 2nd floor flat  since 1970, so pretty much the same length of time as Diva . He likes it, he raised his family in it, but it wouldn't be for me...


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Butterfly and @hollydolly I almost moved due to a very noisy neighbor and her young children who lived right above me early on. But apartments even back then cost way more unless they were in undesirable neighborhoods so I toughed it out and stayed. Thank God she and her children finally moved and I thank God I stayed. My neighbor now, who moved in right after the noisy one  had two boys and a husband. They were so much quieter that it was amazing. I own this unit. I found receipts that showed my downpayment was only $700. Back then if rents were $700 you had to come up with $1,400 to be able to move in ($700 security deposit).

I was paying $156 in the early 80's, then it went up to $182 around 1984. Our monthly housing costs include all utilities (except electricity). Maintenance of common areas is also  included. When I got a big raise which put me "over income", I started paying $418. We didn't have increases for a long time then It went up gradually; the last increase was in Feb. 2019. It stayed $444 for a long time  Due to a big hike in tax rates, charges had to be raised to $544. The taxes went up so much in 2018 that we were raised another $50 so now we pay $594 for 2 bedrooms. I think the 3 bedroom units are about $618. I'm happy to pay $594 because the average 2 bedroom apartments in our county  can run from $1,600 to $2,100 and in the infamous Bergen County (N.J.), next county over, 2 bedrooms can go as high as $2,850.


----------

